# Shit, unethical, humiliating treatment of staff in Thali cafe- Bristol



## kalidarkone (Oct 26, 2012)

Not sure if this is the right forum?
Anyway...The other day I was in said cafe (My local) on the lappy and I became aware two tables up of a meeting between 3 people-2 were staff I recognised and some bloke who appeared to be the manager.

I realised with horror that what was going on was a disciplinary regarding one of the members of staff's time keeping. I could not fucking believe it and I felt embarrassed and humiliated for the guy that I could hear being told that 'this was his final warning' He was being all subservient and sorry it was just sooo 

I think this is so wrong....and do not understand why they could not have had the meeting in private-not on the shop floor where customers like myself were aware.

Also what pisses me off is that the Thali comes across as being so friggin right on and ethical etc (sic) -fuckin rich hippies....

So I am in the process of writing a letter and will drop it in tomorrow. Got the name of the manager....


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2012)

so you're looking for the bristol thali company,.

their address is
UNIT 17 THE COACH HOUSE
2 UPPER YORK STREET
BRISTOL
BS2 8QN

their directors are
James Robert Mead Pizer
8 Britannia Road
Easton
Bristol
BS5 6DA

Samuel George Hackett
27 Nicholas Road
Easton
Bristol
Avon
BS5 0LX

Sidharth Sharma
43 Belle Vue Road
Easton
Avon
BS5 6DR


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> Not sure if this is the right forum?
> Anyway...The other day I was in said cafe (My local) on the lappy and I became aware two tables up of a meeting between 3 people-2 were staff I recognised and some bloke who appeared to be the manager.
> 
> I realised with horror that what was going on was a disciplinary regarding one of the members of staff's time keeping. I could not fucking believe it and I felt embarrassed and humiliated for the guy that I could hear being told that 'this was his final warning' He was being all subservient and sorry it was just sooo
> ...


a 'cheers' would be nice


----------



## Libertad (Oct 26, 2012)

Bunch of sly thieving hippies.
I've friends who've worked for them at their festival caffs and have been ripped off wrt. hours of work promised and wages not being paid in full. Go get 'em kali.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 26, 2012)

It's not the trickiest piece of desk research. E2a @ whiny pickmans.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> It's not the trickiest piece of desk research.


says the man who hasn't ever posted up anything similar.


----------



## Santino (Oct 26, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> a 'cheers' would be nice


Why did you bother waiting the full two minutes?


----------



## Santino (Oct 26, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> a 'cheers' would be nice


Why did you bother waiting the full two minutes?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2012)

Why did you post twice?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2012)

Santino said:


> Why did you bother waiting the full two minutes?





Santino said:


> Why did you bother waiting the full two minutes?


why did you bother waiting a full 30 seconds before asking again?


----------



## Santino (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes, twice.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 26, 2012)

Someone should take Pickman's to a thali restaurant and bollock him properly.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 26, 2012)

Kali - I quite agree with you, that is beyond shit treatment of staff......totally unethical behaviour from the manager, such meetings should be private.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 26, 2012)

Totally unacceptable. A final warning needs to be in writing as well, I think, plus each worker needs to have a copy of the disciplinary procedure. I bey they don't do that either.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 26, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> so you're looking for the bristol thali company,.
> 
> their address is
> UNIT 17 THE COACH HOUSE
> ...


 

Thanks Pickmans appreciate your effort, although I already had that info-and all management involved are a 5 minute walk away, so I shall hand deliver to all of them! And the cafe....


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> Thanks Pickmans appreciate your effort, although I already had that info-and all management involved are a 5 minute walk away, so I shall hand deliver to all of them! And the cafe....


you're welcome


----------



## Santino (Oct 26, 2012)

18 minutes to say "you're welcome" .


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 26, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> a 'cheers' would be nice


Just to say that straight after the op I had to pop out for a bit hence the delay in appreciating your efforts


----------



## JTG (Oct 27, 2012)

Libertad said:


> Bunch of sly thieving hippies.
> I've friends who've worked for them at their festival caffs and have been ripped off wrt. hours of work promised and wages not being paid in full. Go get 'em kali.


People I know who've worked for various festival food concessions have been ripped off, mistreated and bullied. tbh it all seems to bear out the middle class hippy businessman/woman stereotype very well


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 27, 2012)

What a bunch of dickheads. I used to always find an excuse to go to one of the Thalis when I was in Bristol, but no more. Incidentally - which branch did this happen in?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 27, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> Just to say that straight after the op I had to pop out for a bit hence the delay in appreciating your efforts


 
I think the fact you started this thread during an op ably demonstrates your commitment to social justice - well done


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 27, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I think the fact you started this thread during an op ably demonstrates your commitment to social justice - well done


 
I know!!! Well I know my priorities!!


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 27, 2012)

King Biscuit Time said:


> What a bunch of dickheads. I used to always find an excuse to go to one of the Thalis when I was in Bristol, but no more. Incidentally - which branch did this happen in?


 
Easton...the manager that came in...or maybe director or one of em-never see him in there before. The staff are lovely and I will continue to go there as boycotting it is not helpful for the people that work there and rely on tips, plus I really like it.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 27, 2012)

if his service level is up to it - overtip the guy who was getting the treatment......or propose him for giving outstanding effort!!


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 27, 2012)

Are we meant to tip people in cafes now as well


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 27, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> a 'cheers' would be nice


 


> Just to say that straight after the op I had to pop out for a bit hence the delay in appreciating your efforts


 
whilst i appreciate that kalidarkone's timekeeping may have been sorely lacking on this occasion, was it really necessary to force a simpering apology out of him/her in full view of urban75? i feel that this reprimand should have been delivered the proper & dignified way, via pm.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2012)

It's a bit much to describe kalidarkone as simpering

and I didn't feel I was delivering a reprimand


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 28, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Are we meant to tip people in cafes now as well


personal choice init? I only do when I'm flush.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 28, 2012)

StoneRoad said:


> if his service level is up to it - overtip the guy who was getting the treatment......or propose him for giving outstanding effort!!


 
"Propose" him? What on earth do you mean by that, and from what strange place have you been exiled?


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 28, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> "Propose" him? What on earth do you mean by that, and from what strange place have you been exiled?


 
What I meant was put him forward as customers' favourite / best member of staff for outstanding service (the employee of the month type thing!)


----------



## moose (Oct 28, 2012)

I was once promised 'pills, whizz and sexual favours' at their cafe at Glastonbury. I didn't get them  Please add a postscript to your letter.


----------



## JTG (Oct 28, 2012)

moose said:


> I was once promised 'pills, whizz and sexual favours' at their cafe at Glastonbury. I didn't get them  Please add a postscript to your letter.


----------



## Yetman (Oct 29, 2012)

It's normal for pubs and restaurants to do this so I'm not too sure why cafe's should be any different. They probably don't have any space elsewhere.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 29, 2012)

Yetman said:


> It's normal for pubs and restaurants to do this so I'm not too sure why cafe's should be any different. They probably don't have any space elsewhere.



Well the space they do have is surely closed to the public after certain hours? They should pay the staff overtime to do this if they have no private space available during opening hours.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 29, 2012)

JTG said:


> People I know who've worked for various festival food concessions have been ripped off, mistreated and bullied. tbh it all seems to bear out the middle class hippy businessman/woman stereotype very well


 
This seems to be the norm by quite a few festival stands. A good freind of mine has been totally done over with non payment of wages after working nearly 20 festivals in a row..... Hence, I would never really work a stall...... I've heard massive moans about Bar companies too.....


----------



## silverfish (Oct 29, 2012)

I'd just have butted in and asked if it was acceptable to be de-briefing the staff in front of customer. Its not and at the very least spoils the ambience of a place.

Doubtful whether it would be of much help to the tardy minion but it would balance my karma

I'd follow it up with a quick email/letter to the bosses

I'm having a bit of a moany year so far, have written to a restaurant chain about a sulky waitress (took no food ordered, no alcohol extremely literally)  and  regularly complain about the staff at my sports center who hog weights in gym on their down time, moan about other staff in front of you,  sit on the phone in the gym, do shit they repeatedly tell punters they can't do always late to set up circuits and generally being early 20s devil may care youth with other things on their mind than nit picky  surly old blokes  Bastards


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 30, 2012)

Yetman said:


> It's normal for pubs and restaurants to do this so I'm not too sure why cafe's should be any different. They probably don't have any space elsewhere.


 
It's still wrong. Also The Easton Thali is very open plan. It might be different if there was a booth or dark corner to go unnoticed. The point is that I should not have heard it or known anything about it. Its shit PR considering the way in which they market themselves as a brand-ethical, sustainable,fair-trade,bothered about local issues and events ....you would have thought that that having a meeting after hours or elsewhere (upstairs) would be the most respectful thing to do.

I have written the letter -4 copies-in envelope ready to go..I shall take a wander later.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 31, 2012)

moose said:


> I was once promised 'pills, whizz and sexual favours' at their cafe at Glastonbury. I didn't get them  Please add a postscript to your letter.


Should've worked at Domino's.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 8, 2012)

So got a reply from The Thali....agreeing with my sentiment and addressing it ...so result!! They also said that staff had read about this online and that has added further to the humiliation of the staff member. I have never mentioned who it is here or in my letter...so I'm not sure about that...and as the disciplinary happened so publicly other staff would have been aware anyway...what do you think? would hate to think that I have added to it.


----------



## cesare (Nov 8, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> So got a reply from The Thali....agreeing with my sentiment and addressing it ...so result!! They also said that staff had read about this online and that has added further to the humiliation of the staff member. I have never mentioned who it is here or in my letter...so I'm not sure about that...and as the disciplinary happened so publicly other staff would have been aware anyway...what do you think? would hate to think that I have added to it.


Congrats Kali! It could have been anywhere on-line from other people that witnessed it, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 8, 2012)

They're just trying to make you feel bad about complaining publicly to try and deter any future bad publicity.


----------



## cesare (Nov 8, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> They're just trying to make you feel bad about complaining publicly to try and deter any future bad publicity.


Ooo good point!


----------



## izz (Nov 9, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> So got a reply from The Thali....agreeing with my sentiment and addressing it ...so result!! They also said that staff had read about this online and that has added further to the humiliation of the staff member. I have never mentioned who it is here or in my letter...so I'm not sure about that...and as the disciplinary happened so publicly other staff would have been aware anyway...what do you think? would hate to think that I have added to it.


 
you didn't. don't let them persuade you that you did wrong, you did right, things like staff chats/disciplinaries should be private. All you did was call them out on it, good work !


----------

